# pediatic cardiology



## dstrickl67 (May 31, 2011)

Can I code 93568 LT and RT with 93580?  The CPT codebook says 93568 code first (93451-93461, 93560-93533)


----------



## krubino21 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Pediatric Cardiology*

i would also like to know how else to code CPT 93580 with 93568.  Carriers deny the 93568 b/c it's an add on and should be billed with 93566-93568 or 93530-93533 or 93451-93461


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 7, 2011)

dstrickl67 said:


> Can I code 93568 LT and RT with 93580?  The CPT codebook says 93568 code first (93451-93461, 93560-93533)



Have you tried using modifier -59 with the 93580?  I have read that both procedures can be billed.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

